# Continued Diarrhea after Sigmoidoscopy



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

So I went through the terror of a sigmoidoscopy and gastroscopy today, nothing was found wrong but they took biopsies to check if I was absorbing. I don't actually remember the procedure at all, one minute they was putting the sedative in my arm and the next I was in the recovery room, I must've passed out or something. Anyway I had to take the horror that was picolax yesterday, I have never felt so ill in all my life! It seemed to ween off over night but then at 6am started again, I panicked a little, and phoned the hospital but they said to come and as long as I had followed the guidelines, which I had, everything would be okay. I had to go twice at the hospital, and have been twice since getting home... yet my grandfather who went for a colonoscopy recently was perfectly fine after about 2am in the morning of the procedure and had no further diarrhea.Is it normal for it to continue after the procedure? My body doesn't appear to have emptied properly as it should have so is doing it now perhaps? I've bought some immodium but darent take them yet as I dunno how they will combine with senokot and picolax which I took yesterday and the sedatives I was given at the hospital.I'm just worried that this will persist and I'm moving back to university on sunday so really do not want bad D!Help?!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think the prep to clear out can irritate things there and some residual D is kinda to be expected for some of us. I also had D AT the hospital right before my procedure as well. And I only used HALF of the prep I was supposed to! I was cleaned out according to the Doc. So having some D hours after ingesting the prep can be kinda common. So I don't think there is anything wrong with the way your body emptied out. It is just the way it is for some of us.I had some increase in D too _after_ my colonoscopy as well. So... just eat kinda blandly & lightly for a bit and use the imodium if you have to. Your gut will calm down eventually.All the best at school!BQ


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

BQ, when you say you only used half of the prep, do you mean i packet of the prep instead of the two? I only ask because i have my colonoscopy and endoscopy on Tuesday and have to use the prep on Monday and to be honest i will be only using one packet of the prep, i did on my last colonoscopy and i seemed cleaned out enough.


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for your reply BQ, I've eaten soup and scrambled eggs on toast and my stomach has calmed down a lot, though I keep getting odd rumbles and suspect some Immodium may be in order tomorrow morning!I wish I had only taken one packet, that stuff is horrible!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hope this was the stuff they banned.. the Phosphasoda. I think it was like 4ml and I had to take 2ml at a time...?? It was a small little bottle in any event. At the time I was in the midst of a very severe D flare just so you know. Doc didn't care though... He still wanted me to do the entire prep. (oy!)I was directed to take one half of it and then "x" (I can't remember how many) number of hours later I was supposed to take the other half. Well after just the first dose...I had copious amounts of D and was "running" clear STILL right up until the time I was due to take the second dose. So.. I just used common sense and skipped it since I was running clear. And yeah after just 1/2 of it I was STILL gonig at the hosp!So Hope just use your common sense.. if you are running clear.. you're done prepping. May it all go well and smoothly for you!Libertine... glad you are feeling a bit better. Food helps.







And if you have to use a bit of imodium... don't worry about it.BQ


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks BQ







Libertine.......I agree with you it is horrible stuff, dreading Monday. On my last prep and colonoscopy i had the same as you, the next day i couldn't believe i was still going, i thought for sure i would be so cleaned out there would be nothing left in me!!! Glad your feeling better.


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks BQ and hope* for your replies.BQ that sounds awful, I'm glad you didn't take it all, you might not have even got to your appointment!And hope* do you have the picolax again this time? Are you going to take both packets? If so, good luck and hope all goes well at the test!


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

Okay so no D this morning yet! My stool was in small bits and not formed well, expected. The one thing I do have is terrible trapped wind. They informed me I would prob be passing gas all day due to the sigmoidoscopy but surpisingly after a few 'moments' in the recovery area I felt fine... I guess my wind got trapped somewhere and is not making itself known. Still got a bit of a rumbly tummy too, my guess is it's the gas and my guts trying to work when there's nothing in them. Would it be a good idea to eat normally, or particularly filing foods today? Maybe some brown bread.. which I don't usually eat. But to get the air out and get my guts working properly?ETA: Spoke too soon, just had some looshish stool, so I guess it's back to eating the light diet for a while.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd stick to lighter foods until you are back to your normal (whatever your normal tends to be). Although try to eat amounts that nourish you no matter what you eat as the prep can be a bit draining so you want to make sure you get enough nutrition.You might try taking a probiotic if you aren't taking one already. Sometimes those preps can disrupt the bacteria in the colon a bit and it can be a good time to add the friendly bacteria while there is empty space for them, and sometimes they can help settle things down a bit.


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Kathleen I eat probiotic yoghurt for breakfast but may have some later to try and help a little. I think my system is just a little disrupted upset, as I keep getting pains and churns every now and then.I'm never really brilliant anyway but hopefully with a few days of light food, immodium if needed and probiotic yoghurt I can get my body to behave a little better.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi libertine







Yes i have the dreaded picolax again, but i will only be taking the one packet, i only took one last time and i was up all night going to loo, i think two would be a nightmare!!


----------



## thelibertine (Sep 8, 2009)

So the day of moving in I was absoloutely fine and felt absoloutely normal again, I thought maybe the sigmoidoscopy had done something to alter my bowel and was feeling happy. But today I've been awful and feel like crying to be honest. I don't see how I'm going to be able to cope with university like this. I've even taking immodium, stopped the D, constant stomach churns and pain though. I just want to be free.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok So maybe you might have to tweak what you are doing a bit.I am taking the imodium WITH meals and using an anti gas agent (a simethicone product) WITH it. The simethicone helps cut down on the pain that I can get from imodium. If one tab proves to be too much imodium, I break them in half.Don't lose hope now.. you might just have to adjust your symptom management techniques is all.BQ


----------

